# Prepare to start a low tech 10 gal. need advise*EDITED"



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

How many watts is the fluorescent fixture? If it's around 17 or 18 watts (which is what my 10gal fluorescent came with) then you should probably be OK especially with low light plants like mosses, ferns, Anubias and small swords.

I personally like the new Fluorite black; I like the color plus the nutrient benefit for the plants. Fluorite also won't change the water chemistry. It really is up to you and your budget, however.

CO2 should not be necessary with a low light tank. You can use it if you'd like but it's optional.

If your goal is to breed RCS then you really should keep fish to a minimum- almost all fish will eat shrimplets given the chance. Oto catfish MAY be OK, however?

Yes you do need to cycle the tank. There are methods for reducing and practically eliminating cycle time, however; if you already have an established FW tank you can move over used media, mulm, etc to start up the new tank- that is one of the easiest. There's also the "silent cycle" that requires a very heavy plantload, plus "fishless cycle" using an ammonia source other than live fish- if you run a search for those terms you should find lots of info!

HTH! Keep the questions coming...


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

i checked out the fluorite at the store today and they are brown and doesn't seem to be heavy like gravel....it is ok for me to use fluorite for the bottom and cover it with a layer of black gravel? i do want the black bottom look since my tank stand and canopy is black....thank you.


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

I agree with everything lauraleellbp said and i would like to add for you not to apoligize for asking any questions. Its how we learn. Its the people who dont ask questions and just go for it without doing any research that need to apologize. What you are doing is good. Keep asking questions  We will do our best.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I think if you get some flourite and cap it(which it wont stay that way) with black gravel it should be fine. If you can find flourite black or eco then those would be better. Any questions you have ask. Alot of us still have questions needing to be answered.


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

yup you can mix fluorite. Its recommended to do a 50/50 mix if your gonna do it though. Personally with a 10gal tank i would just do it all fluorite or if you want black then order fluorite black. OR go with inert black gravel and get weeds like hygro, mosses, java fern, etc. No root feeders.


----------



## doxikota (Mar 20, 2008)

sea-horsea said:


> i checked out the fluorite at the store today and they are brown and doesn't seem to be heavy like gravel....it is ok for me to use fluorite for the bottom and cover it with a layer of black gravel? i do want the black bottom look since my tank stand and canopy is black....thank you.


I just redid a 20gal with eco complete and a 55g with aquarium.com substrate. I liked the eco much better. It was easier to work with, less mess and easier to plant the plants. I just couldn't afford to spend 3x's as much to buy Eco after getting everything else like plants, and lighting.
PB


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Just my 2 cents.

If I were to set up another 10 gallon low tech tank, which I plan to due as soon as my workplace relocation is complete, I would go with ADA Aquasoil, use Seachem Excel for carbon(and not use excel sensitive plants like riccia, egera densa, vals). Upside, at least IME, plants do 100% better with SeachChem Excel in my low light tanks. 

Otherwise, I would set up a 10 gallon low light as per Tom Barr's recommendation.
http://www.barrreport.com/articles/433-non-co2-methods.html

I know that there is more than one way to successfully set up a low light tank. I have tried different methods and different substrates(except ADA Aquasoil) and find that the method outlined by Tom Barr, gives me the best short term and long term results and the fish and shrimp do really well in those setups. For me, having healthy fish and shrimp and healthy plant growth is equally important and I find that the Tom Barr type low tech setup gives me that.

Plants that I found do best in that kind of setup are: Background: Java ferns, onion plant, tiger lotus, apongentons. Mid ground: Cryptocorne wenditii(red, bronze, green), foreground: anubias nana, pygme anubias, and floating or background: cardamine lyrata


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

OK I GOT IT RUNNING!!! 

I just finished setting up the tank...still drinking my iced coffee while typing this post....

here's what's up:

tank: 16Lx11Wx12H(~9-10" H without substrate)
substrate: schultz aquasoil
light: not sure yet...will get it tomorrow(screw in CF)
filtration: carbon and sponge(will remove carbon when tank clear up)

thats all for now....tomorrow I will put the plants in and get the light bulb and ajust as I go...so whats next? any suggestions or comments or anything? I will try to take some pix tomorrow since I am dead tired now...


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

today I got a 15w CF and received some plants and I planted them all in the tank already.....


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

My suggestion would be get everything organized before adding some fish/shrimp/whatever. Get your hardscape ready, plants situated, and then think about fish.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

I have to put the fish in becasue I took down the 5 gal. and put the new tank where the 5 used to be....


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

Would love to see a picture.
What kind of fish do you have over there ?
15W is not bad to start a 10G low tech tank, congrats!


----------



## harold (Mar 8, 2008)

You will find Schultz to be very light and difficult to keep rooted stem plants down. I did a search on this forum and found it's ok to use the lead/zinc weights that are used at pet stores to help weigh down the plants. Works great!

Good luck with the plantings and post some pics!


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

i did have the problem about the substrate being a little bit lighter than gravels...I am assuming once the plants find its way down to the substrate then everything will be fine? I used schultz aquasoil 'cuz of you harold i heard about it in your post...haaa.....will show some pix tonight...its gonna be ugly though..


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

I would not recommend using zinc to weight down plant because the stem, where covered by the zinc, tend to root over time.

If the substrate is light, just get the stem deep enough. Once they send out new root, it wouldnt be a problem anymore. I used sand in my nano, and had no problem planting them.


----------



## harold (Mar 8, 2008)

I have the weights about 1 1/2 to 2 inches from the bottom. The plants are then placed into the substrate with the weight placed just under the surface. I would think this would allow the bottom portion of the stem to root.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Those weights tend to make the stems rot- just FYI.


----------



## harold (Mar 8, 2008)

What about using small rubber bands? Can I tie a few stems together using rubber bands then plant them underneath the substrate?


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

you can tight it to a piece of small rock and plant them that way....if weight is your concern..I used to do that for my macros in reef tank where water current is crazy....

I am ok without any weights...I just do it deep enough


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

any update ?


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

I posted a new thread in general forum and here's the link:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...scussion/63604-here-you-go-my-very-first.html


----------

